# Think you can fly a helicopter?



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy the flight.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Cool game....thanks


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

thats cool .i cant fly helicopter


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

prety cool how far did u guys get?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

faty said:


> prety cool how far did u guys get?


 I will tell as soon as others have told it...









One thing I can tell already: I would never get a role in Airwolf...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

575


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

615 then got bord and crashed


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 575


 578 :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 575
> ...


 _*cough*BULL sh*t!*cough*_


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

*692*






















tried 5 times...broke my earlier record of 120








cool game...i'll try to go farther.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

*1177*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

759 Baby!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

760 Is my best! I'm gonna try and beat it! Great Game!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

2359


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> 2359


 Kiss my


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

*1862*








Here's a screen shot of my crash! 
Alright...me gots to go into town. But I'll be back


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> 2359


 My god.... I got to final of 874. I can't pass it. That game is like crack... Over 2000? Yikes.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

1064 was my best :nod:


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

1139 was my best.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

1216


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

2074









That thing takes a while to get used to.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a game like that one my cell its called fly ribbon and its alot harder and takes longer to play and my best score on it was 6218


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

611 first try!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

1796 - 1st Try
36 - 2nd Try
No more tries after that humiliation...

Funny how the simplest games seem to be the most addicting.
I think it's a pride issue- we as humans feel we should've done better and don't want to admit we can't seem to conquer a simple game.

--n8


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

13251632


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I cant get past 1177


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I finally got pissed enough to quit, my high score was 1901


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

1796


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

912


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

12


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 12


 12 :rock: the lowest i could get was 19 and thats by tapping the mouse key.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

same with hays98


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I got 17 by just tapping it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hays98 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > 12
> ...










it was a joke


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow that game is cool. where do you find stuff like that. my score was 722







it is just so damn hard :laugh:


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

only 943


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

First try 1367 !!









Ill try again !!


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

1643 for me...








Ryan


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

1904 second try


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

vanz said:


> *1862*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO..i love the fact you got adobe photoshop opened too on the taskbar..i guarantee you edited the numbers with..lol...cheater


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Haha, that was great!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

1329


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Only 1473. damn


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

woot here is my best score took me 3 trys


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

957 addictive, but good to pass hours at work


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

1451


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

2093 gawdamn! it was impossible to get any further than that


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

2585







ZMy fuckin friend got 3108 and I cant beat his ass!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Think you can fly this helicoptor??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Think you can fly this helicoptor??


 lol


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

684


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

748


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

2504 :laugh:


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I work in a stock brokerage firm and I introduced the helicopter game to a few guys. Well as a result the just about the whole office is playing this game and the high score so far is 4300!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks frank







basic but quite amusing...


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

And the #1 way to tell that someone has absolutely nothing else to do at 2 A.M. is....










I'm never playing that game again..


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> And the #1 way to tell that someone has absolutely nothing else to do at 2 A.M. is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 holy sh*t mine was onlya meesly 2250


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Think you can fly this helicoptor??


 sure wouldnt mind taking lessons!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

how do you copy the image from the game??....anyways my high score was 2248


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

1556


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> how do you copy the image from the game??....anyways my high score was 2248


 press print screen button on your key board. Then paste it in a pic program like photoshop.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

well since my 615 isn't holding up that well i'll give it anouther worl


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

little bit better


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome game!


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

THAT IS ADDICTING i got to 276 after 1 minute


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

this is the real/orignal version:

http://www.addictinggames.com/helicopter.html


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hehe y'all suck

6894!!!









course it took me a good hour but still!


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

7




























Beat that!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its been 9 months since the last post. Since then we've acquired new members. A lot of those members view this from work and get bored. Thought Id bring back a very addicting game.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

950


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

thats the second stupidly addictive game i've played today, grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

j_burf said:


> thats the second stupidly addictive game i've played today, grrrrrrrrr


 Stop bitching and go another round :rasp:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > thats the second stupidly addictive game i've played today, grrrrrrrrr
> ...


 dont wory, i've given it many more rounds :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dammit... i cant play... work wont allow me to play Games while getting paid.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i still score 2000 after all this time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

874 was my best outta 5 tries


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*heres one we like in antarctica*


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Think you can fly a helicopter and kill Iraq's







.

This is truly an awsome game. click the little blue box with a helicopter.

Desert Battle.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jebus said:


> Think you can fly a helicopter and kill Iraq's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dam that shits to hard







i taken out by the first dam missle


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

damn i've been playin for an hour now and i cant stop....high score is 1553 for me


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

Jebus said:


> Think you can fly a helicopter and kill Iraq's
> 
> 
> 
> ...










second level ..i suck!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

1111


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

any way of getting extra credits! cheats maybe :rasp:


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

1216 on the laptop


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

1064


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

1292

f*ck this, I'm going to play ESPN2K5


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i own every one at the hellacopter game

3330


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/boomboomvolleyball.html This is the best game ever...I play it all the time..every time I beat level 5 easily..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

76


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

233


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

1142 :nod:


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i know i cant fly a heli but i can fly rc airplanes


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

i love stupid games









-SOFA


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

my hiscore: 1241


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

1709 :nod:


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

ooooo yah some one i dare you beat this


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

vanz said:


> *1862*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you change colors of your taskbar thing?


----------

